# Critique this Appaloosa Colt =)



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I got this little Appaloosa colt in the beginning of February; he is currently the only horse I have... I don’t have any plans yet for him but I’d like to know what other people think of him, I know he is not particularly well bred or anything nice, but he was cute and there were circumstances that led me to getting him… so I’m keeping him regardless, and honest opinions mean a lot to me! I'd like to know what I'm looking at as far as conformation and stuff... :wink:

However, I realize babies are VERY hard to judge. He is 6 months old btw.

He is is by a buckskin Quarter Horse stallion and out of a very spotty Appaloosa mare.
Here is his pedigree; Myspotsundetectable Appaloosa (name pending)

The pictures aren’t that great, but they are what I have at the moment!
Pictures are taken from when I got him till now, so they do go younger to older (but only by a month and/or weeks)


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

hi there.it is hard to tell with him being so young but he is definitely a cutie and cant think of anything negative he looks in good shape for his age.hes so cute!!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

You must be near me, he is from Gail's farm. My grandmother has a buckskin brother of his. I see a wormy belly, make sure you worm him. He has his daddy's typical funky hocks, but I don't think it's much to worry about, Skeeter has the same hind leg structure. His neck ties in a little low, and it's a little thick. He has a fairly steep shoulder, but not too bad. Over all he sould turn out to be a nice little horse, but I would definitely get him gelded. Also, check his selenium levels, that stud has thrown babies with a selenium deficiency. Skeeter is a bit flighty and skittish, how is your guy?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

kassierae said:


> Also, check his selenium levels, that stud has thrown babies with a selenium deficiency. Skeeter is a bit flighty and skittish, how is your guy?


Ok I will look into that. Also, I was told he was/is on a worming schedule... he is still located on that farm.

He will be gelded ASAP!

This little guy is super nice and VERY freindly. When I first saw him he was turned out with his momma and not handled to my knowledge. that day I haltered him, led him around for the first time, brushed him, and picked up and out his feet. He acted like a professional. 

You said his neck ties in a little low.. will that give him a higher or lower headset?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

A lower tie in will generally give him a lower head set, as far as I know. She generally doesn't handle her babies, we've had a couple from her. And just because she says don't worm him, do it anyway. Skeeter's belly never went down so my grandmother wormed him and he passed worms within a few hours. Two weeks later and the belly STILL wouldn't go away so she dosed him again, and he passed more, she kept a HUGE strongyle that he passed and has it in a jar. When you bring him home I would just give him a half a tube of Ivermectin, as a precaution. Her horses usually turn out to be decent, and you will definitely have fun with this little guy. Where are you located at? My horses are in Kunkletown.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I am located near Lehighton... and I sent you a pm


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Definitely needs to be wormed! His neck ties in very low to his chest, almost a nest. Very upright pasterns.

Foals are so cute, though. Have fun with him!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

fourtwentyam said:


> Definitely needs to be wormed! His neck ties in very low to his chest, almost a nest. Very upright pasterns.
> 
> Foals are so cute, though. Have fun with him!


 
I agree with the worming thing and we are working on that, like I said I was told he was wormed and on a schedule already :wink:... 

Is the neck tieing in low a bad thing? I always thought this was a good thing? :-|

Thanks, and I agree, all foals are adorable...
My goal is to make him the best broke, most well rounded horse he can be!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

The neck will most likely not hinder his movement or performance.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Now the internet has eaten my post TWICE.

So, long story short because I am NOT typing it out a third time--it will affect his performance. Too much weight is on the front end, and it is too low on his body to overcome _easily or naturally_. If you try to collect him and keep him slow when you ride him, he will most likely have front leg problems due to the concussion of 60/70% of his body weight being carried on the front end. You MUST ride him FORWARD AND UP *FIRST* before teaching him to collect or you WILL have a horse on the forehand.

My gelding is conformed with a low, low set neck and travels everywhere on the forehand. After riding him in the manner I described, we now compete at APHA shows, and do very well. Some pictures so you are not discouraged... and know that he CAN do what you want, just with different work:









There you can see his low, heavy neck.









Our Regional Show










And he also jumps. 

You have to get creative with these horses and you can NOT treat them like a horse that is naturally balanced. They're not.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Mayfieldk!

I am not easily discouraged, if he doesnt work out for one event I'm sure we will find his knack in another. Ideally I go with what the horse is built to do and what he enjoys doing, you can't force them to be what they are not. 

I am thinking of moving him to a boarding barn that shows at ApHC, AQHA, and APHA shows, this way he can grow up right, and we can get help whenever we need it. I have a place in mind, the woman was super nice over the phone and told me not to worry that he isnt super well bred or built real well (she told me she could give me a honest opinion if I bring him over)...She said no one will put us down ^_^ and they would be happy to get us as far as we can go on my budjet and his conformation... and my lack of talent 

I've had horses before, the last one I sold/gave to a young girl I know forever that really wanted a QH to show and this way I could take a brake and go to college but that didnt last long (becuase then I got this little guy). It will be an adventure for sure...

But good professional guidence is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

ugh... I just wonder if this is a colt (future gelding) I should put my money into... or not?

I will most likely just get laughed at :lol:.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on the new guy. I don't think you will get laughed at all, he is super cute!! He has a really cute head and looks like he has nice size bone. Otherwise its hard to tell what hes going to turn into being so young and being a little fur ball


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

i have to say i dont really know much about low tied necks etc but i dont think it will affect him at all with good training in the future where hes working in a right outline and develops his muscles in the right places,hes a lovely little guy,mayfield your horse is stunning,i do see he looks very heavy on the forehand even on the 2nd pic but not as bad,a friend of mine had a horse very much the same and who struggled using his hindquarters nothing to do with neck ties,no offence.if they carry themselves on the front many times there reasons why ther not coming through from behind stiff joints or discomfort or not trained in doing so.just my opinion and my experiences.


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

you wont be laughed at flyinsolow hes a gorgeous little fella,its not always about the best built best this best that,give him a chance im sure hel come through for you.with good training in the future and tlc,he is lovely ;-)


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah def worm him. Gail told my little guy would be wormed and weaned when I got there to take him home, he wasn't wormed or weaned!! The vet gave us dewormer pills to give him as soon as he saw my colt. My little guy is out of her mare Madj I believe. I thought all the babies were cute, but the stallion is quite small. Hoping he takes more after his mother. 

Selenium deficiency depends on the feed/ hay, not genetics.

Its hard to tell how a baby will turn out, they grown all sort of funny times in funny places. I'll keep my little guy as long as I own horses, even if hes fugly.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Its hard to tell how a baby will turn out, they grown all sort of funny times in funny places. I'll keep my little guy as long as I own horses, even if hes fugly.


Thats how I feel, I mean, he needs a home some where... and it might as well be with me =)

I never got to see the stud... he is at another barn right now :?

This guys momma is an app named Lucy. She is pretty big, but even if Spud stays on the smaller side I wouldnt mind; prehaps he would be good at cow events or somthing then!

My dream is to have a western pleasure or reining horse... even a Hunter/Jumper would be nice... but I dont think Spud will ever make that dream happen.... but one can dream, right? :-(


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

By the way sillybunny11486 you little guy s very cute, but what breed was his momma?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I think he's adorable. Hard to critique foals though, but like others mentioned, his neck is set really low. And I agree that you'll have to find other training methods around that to get what you want...but it's certainly doable with the right help, persistance, and patience! The next couple years will be all about ground work, manners, desensatizing, and all the fun stuff! Good luck with him, can't wait for an update when you get him home!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have no idea what Gails mare is. Its her fleabitten trail horse, not sure if she still has the mare. She looks a little draftish, huge feet. Definatly a mix of alot of stuff, from the looks of it.

I chose him because he wasnt as independent as some as the others, and he was suposidly the easiest to get a halter on. 

The stallion for this years babies, was a 14hh palomino, or maybe dun I didnt get a close look. I think his name is skipitydodadee, Ive got copies of his papers somewere. My friend has a mini and a 2 year old from her. 

Before you deworm the crap out of him get a fecal sample. I use horseman's lab. Check out their website. Its like $15, cheeper then what a vet may charge. Does gail use seybolt or quakertown?? I think she likes seybolt more, because he's cheep. 

I think your horse's mare was the solid appy? Gail said she didnt take the first time and was bred on accident, and she didnt exactly know when. Does she have any babies left from this year?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pst. If you do any halter shows in the spring let me know.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Pst. If you do any halter shows in the spring let me know.


I will let you know. I plan on doing a few in the spring/summer depending on how Spud looks.
(I don't know where yet though... I've only really gone to the local shows at the Schuylkill County fair grounds) 

I'm not sure if/when I will move Spud, its only a tentative idea.... I just found out one of the other boarders that helps clean stalls on the weekend with her husband broke her arm, and her husband is in the hospital VERY sick :-( So I will be doing their stalls until things get better for them...

The stallion is registered as a Buckskin.

I am going to consult with a vet about the deworming, if I want to show him in the spring I will need a coggins anyway so a vet might as well come out and do the whole 9-yards for me 
(She told me they do all of their own shots)

No, Spud's mother is very spotty... she has a lovely large, pretty nice for an app, head too... her conformation is hard to tell becuase she has that typical broodmare belly, and while she wasnt the best she wasnt the worst either. Her name was Lucy and she is (from what I gather) one of the barn favorites to ride. She is a nice, very freindly and happy go lucky mare.

But your right that she didnt take the first time and was bred on accident, and she didnt exactly know when... Which is why Spud is such a late baby.

She has one baby left- a Halflinger/Appaloosa colt. He is cute with a nice white blanket, but I don't care for that cross for what I do, and he didnt have the best personallity, he will need someone who knows what they are doing :wink: but he was nicely colored!

The woman who broke her arm owns the Palomino colt that was from this year's crop.

I know you said your colts mom was a fleabitten on but was your colt's momma a Fleabitten grey mare that looked drafty? Or the drafty flaxen-chestnut one? I can't imagine her grey mare throwing a baby like yours! Lol (But she still has that one)


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wanted that little guy when I saw him. That palomino is gorgeous!!! 

I honestly probably wouldnt board there very long if I had a choice. It looked like the stalls didnt get done enough and those standing stalls she has are actually illegal, you cant keep a horse in there for more then an hour or so. A barn I used to board at actually got a big fine from the ASPCA for keeping horses in standing stalls. I did like the size of the pastures though.

My friend showed me the add for that half/appy saying that my little guy needs a friend his own age. I wish. I think hes ok just being babied by my mare though.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Trust me, you no longer would want that little palomino, his pasterns as SOOO long, and he is tooo fine boned... he isnt going to hold up for anything other than light ridding :? Plus he is very skittish/jumpy (compared to Spud!)

I would pass on the other colt, he drags you around with his short fat body. lol He isnt very freindly either... 

I sent you a pm


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from today!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

in the 3rd pic, he looks like a proper little horse! His confo. is good from what i can tell, his back is a little flat but that is very common in foals  lovely though.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> in the 3rd pic, he looks like a proper little horse! His confo. is good from what i can tell, his back is a little flat but that is very common in foals  lovely though.


In that picture he was trying to push into his buddy... hence the 'camped under' look lol

Forgive the goofy halter. They INSIST he wears one when turned out for now, and its the only leather on I had =) Plus he isnt in a weanling halter (to small) and the yearling halter (the leather one) is a bit big yet.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few new pictures of Spud. Instead of creating a new thread I though I'd just post them here.  

He was dewormed once so far and I see improvment already. He gets another dose wed. He sure is getting big fast!

He really needs some work done on his feet, I know, I'm just waiting for the woman to have time to do it for me! But, soon they will be trimmed too!

Next, I want to clip him. yay!









http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae215/flyinsolow/SpudSmaller/0123001331a.jpg


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

He is a cutie!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! That is major bum-high. haha, I dont think ive ever seen a colt with a bum that high up. wow. anyway, im sure he will grow into it, and he is a cutie!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Is he standing on a hill, is that what could be making him look but high? Yeah worm him, I think he has an adorable face. Congrats!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> Is he standing on a hill, is that what could be making him look but high? Yeah worm him, I think he has an adorable face. Congrats!


Yes he is standing on a pretty sharp hill. It may not look so much like it becuase of the mud, but its a pretty good angle. 

Neither the sire or dam are butt high so he will be fine 

And, like I said we are deworming him and have a schedule worked out for him, so in a few weeks he will be worm free!

here is his blog if anyone cares:
My Spots Undetectable


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought so! In the background it looks like a hill  

My filly is butt high now to. Well just have to wait and see how they turn out. Hope you continue to post photos as he grows. You gotta tell me how he got his name though.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha, he got his name becuase he is an Appaloosa but he is spotless with NO appy characteristics. 

So He is my Spotless Dud...Spud!

He is also going to be registered as
MySpotsUndetectable... get it: My*SP*ots*U*n*D*etectable

Hehe


----------

